# All Pond Solutions EF 2 Filter booster as reactor



## amritc1 (27 Sep 2017)

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if anyone else is using the APS EF2 Filter booster as a CO2 Reactor.
Recently just read through the ESCAPE thread by Lauris and is using this canister.

I have tried a few different reactors\diffusers even the Sera 1000 CO2 reactor which eventually cracked when doing a clean out.
The APS canister seems solid and brings me to my questions.

Rather than explain the setup I have created a couple of sketches.
Which Option do you think I should use?

Option 1




Option 2




Option 1 is easier for plumbing.


Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Zeus. (27 Sep 2017)

Yes did some vids here which may help- very happy with them. I would put pump before diffuser and EF2 then CO2 under more pressure so should be taken up by water faster. Plus then the diffuser refills with water when CO2 is off which is needed esp if using JBL ones


----------



## amritc1 (27 Sep 2017)

Thank you Zues.
Just had a read through your journal great work, just amazing hopefully I can get similar results.
Got my bits coming in over the next few days and will let you know how I get on.

Ehiem 2000 Inline pump* >* JBL 19/25  Diffuser *> *APS EF2* > *Heater


----------



## jolt100 (27 Sep 2017)

Hi,  I ordered one of these as it advertised the inlet and outlet size to be 17mm but when it arrived I found the hose fitting then reduces to 12mm on the canister which would greatly restrict the flow.  Has anyone measured the output? 
Cheers 
John


----------



## Zeus. (27 Sep 2017)

jolt100 said:


> reduces to 12mm on the canister which would greatly restrict the flow



Yes it does dependant on your Filter output. Daveslaney put me on to the EF2 which he uses direct off his filter without an issue and reports good flow, I Did a bypass for my twin setup as the FX6 kicks out 3000L/h. I only have a trickle of water going though the reactors and got a 1.0pH drop in 49mins today. Still testing it and have some ideas to try but tank is CO2 bubble free esp with the JBL inline diffusers - Up inline atomisers need a lower flow rate to get them bubble free in the test/vids I did when I had twin EF2s in parallel with an eheim 3000+ got bubbles when pump on full flow not such problem with JBLs and the JBLs drop the pH faster too and higher tank capacity.


----------



## amritc1 (27 Sep 2017)

I’m not to worried as I have an FX 5 for doing the filtering and providing flow with a wave maker 3000 lph in the tank.
I have another loop which is run by an Eheim 2000 in-line pump to do the heating and co2 work.
Usually you do lose a bit with any reactor.
Will test this over the weekend and let you know how much loss occurs.

Will mark a 30 litre tank and fill it to a certain level.
Then will time it with existing loop and then with the canister.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amritc1 (17 Nov 2017)

Finally got the chance to plumb this in and the results are great.
I tried with a inline diffuser although the results were good was getting sick of the bubbles in the tank.
Then I tried the Sera Flora reactor which was good but build quality and noise was an issue.

Now I am using the APS Filter booster with an JBL inline diffuser and results are great, no bubbles and no noise.
In the filter booster I am using bio balls and some ceramic rings and I have not noticed any flow difference.



*Equipment:*
Eheim 2000 inline Pump
JBL inline Diffuser 19/22mm
APS EF2 Filter booster
Eheim 300w inline Heater 16mm (to be upgraded as I had to use reducers)
APS green tubing 18/25mm


----------



## Edvet (17 Nov 2017)

Now just make sure your flows aren't colliding, but helping each other


----------



## amritc1 (17 Nov 2017)

Good point drop checker is a nice lime green.

Image of my flow




Drop checker is in the bottom right of this image.
Thanks Edvet for your advise, will be updating the other thread this weekend .


----------



## willsy (11 Dec 2017)

I've just started injecting c02 into my 125 litre tank with an Up Aqua Inline diffuser and would like to try this out. i.e. Use an APS EF2 filter booster as a reactor. At the moment, I have quite a lot of bubbles escape to the surface and also have quite a but of 'mist'.

I did try the Sera 1000 reactor, but it was just too noisy!

I'm currently using an Tetra EX1200 canister filter that is rated at 1200lph.

Do you think this would be enough flow on it's own with the APS EF2, or would I also need the separate Eheim pump? I do have a couple of Koralia pumps in the tank to help with flow...

I'm a bit confused by the diagram above... Could you tell me where your canister filter sits in this setup?

Thanks very much.

Will.


----------



## willsy (13 Dec 2017)

amritc1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone else is using the APS EF2 Filter booster as a CO2 Reactor.
> Recently just read through the ESCAPE thread by Lauris and is using this canister.
> ...


I've just started injecting c02 into my 125 litre tank with an Up Aqua Inline diffuser and would like to try this out. i.e. Use an APS EF2 filter booster as a reactor. At the moment, I have quite a lot of bubbles escape to the surface and also have quite a but of 'mist'.

I did try the Sera 1000 reactor, but it was just too noisy!

I'm currently using an Tetra EX1200 canister filter that is rated at 1200lph.

Do you think this would be enough flow on it's own with the APS EF2, or would I also need the separate Eheim pump? I do have a couple of Koralia pumps in the tank to help with flow...

I'm a bit confused by the diagram above... Could you tell me where your canister filter sits in this setup?

Thanks very much.

Will.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Dec 2017)

jolt100 said:


> Hi, I ordered one of these as it advertised the inlet and outlet size to be 17mm but when it arrived I found the hose fitting then reduces to 12mm on the canister which would greatly restrict the flow


If only I read this before ordering one, good job I didn't order all 3 straight away.
I wanted to put them inline instead of putting a separate loop in, I think you could drill them out retro fit some PVC or ABS fittings and still use them inline if restricted flow is an issue - thoughts?


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Dec 2017)

willsy said:


> I've just started injecting c02 into my 125 litre tank with an Up Aqua Inline diffuser and would like to try this out. i.e. Use an APS EF2 filter booster as a reactor. At the moment, I have quite a lot of bubbles escape to the surface and also have quite a but of 'mist'.
> 
> I did try the Sera 1000 reactor, but it was just too noisy!
> 
> ...



Having a quick google the Tetra EX1200 uses 16mm I/D hose so the APS filter booster will I'm sure restrict flow if the in/out of it narrows to 12mm.

you could try measuring the flow with and without an APS filter by that I mean see how quickly the filter will fill a bucket to say 10L without then add it and see how much change in flow there is by timing it, you would need to have the bucket at the same height above the filter as your tank.

On the thread escape you will see it is just plumbed inline
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/escape.40308/page-7

The diagrams you are a bit confused by I think you are best off dropping ritc2 a private message and asking them. I'm unsure if they have it on a separate in/out or teed into the main filtration.


----------



## willsy (13 Dec 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> Having a quick google the Tetra EX1200 uses 16mm I/D hose so the APS filter booster will I'm sure restrict flow if the in/out of it narrows to 12mm.
> 
> you could try measuring the flow with and without an APS filter by that I mean see how quickly the filter will fill a bucket to say 10L without then add it and see how much change in flow there is by timing it, you would need to have the bucket at the same height above the filter as your tank.
> 
> ...


Hi

I've ordered the 1.2 litre version at £14.99. It says it's for 16mm hose, so I think it's ok for my 16/22 hose. I'll soon see and report back!

Think I will just try it and see having it inline  after my filter. Again I will report back! 

Cheers

Will

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## amritc1 (13 Dec 2017)

Hi Will,

Sorry just been really busy with work and all. 
I am running the APS EF2 on a separate loop. The reason was I wanted to keep filtration separate from heater and co2 injection. Also needed more flow so just decided on an in-line pump for additional flow, you can never and enough 

If you read back Zeus on here has been running his through his FX6.

I did not notice much of a flow difference either.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willsy (15 Dec 2017)

amritc1 said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Sorry just been really busy with work and all.
> I am running the APS EF2 on a separate loop. The reason was I wanted to keep filtration separate from heater and co2 injection. Also needed more flow so just decided on an in-line pump for additional flow, you can never and enough
> ...


Hi Amritc

I guess I can always upgrade with an additional external pump if it doesn't work out... I think I will probably end up doing that sooner rather the later although there will be a lot of pipes!! :-/

Thanks so much for the info 

Cheers

Will


----------



## willsy (16 Dec 2017)

Put my EF filter booster on today as a reactor. Also replaced my up aqua with a JBL (as per Zeus). Looking good so far... No micro bubbles yet! Tight fit in my cupboard though. 

Cheers

Will


----------



## Daveslaney (16 Dec 2017)

You will get better results if you plumb the booster in the other way round in at top out at bottom. That way the co2 bubble try to rise against the flow and mix better.


----------



## willsy (16 Dec 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> You will get better results if you plumb the booster in the other way round in at top out at bottom. That way the co2 bubble try to rise against the flow and mix better.


Thanks very much Daveslaney...That makes sense. I'll switch that around tomorrow.  I followed the instructions included with the booster, but of course it's  being used for something different!


----------



## Zeus. (16 Dec 2017)

willsy said:


> Tight fit in my cupboard though.



Yours looks roomy 

Just done a flow diagram for another thread for my setup





Get low flow in reactors but it keeps them quiet and no issues with getting or maintaining pH drop. Added a WC drain/fill point for ease of maintenance


----------



## willsy (16 Dec 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Yours looks roomy
> 
> Just done a flow diagram for another thread for my setup



Thanks Zeus. That will be very useful.


----------



## willsy (23 Dec 2017)

willsy said:


> Thanks very much Daveslaney...That makes sense. I'll switch that around tomorrow.  I followed the instructions included with the booster, but of course it's  being used for something different!


All switched over so that the inflow goes to the top of the reactor. I'll be able to sleep at night now!!  Looking good so far.

Thanks again for your advice guys!

Cheers

Will


----------



## terry82517 (28 Jan 2018)

how are you getting on with this mate? does it continue to work well? 

also is is that 16/22 pipe?  because i cant find the ef booster with that size connections.




willsy said:


> All switched over so that the inflow goes to the top of the reactor. I'll be able to sleep at night now!!  Looking good so far.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeus. (28 Jan 2018)

terry82517 said:


> how are you getting on with this mate? does it continue to work well?



Well I'm getting on great with it IMO, the APS EF has a smallest diameter pipe fitting of 12mm regardless of which STD pipe fitting you use





Fitted a bypass on mine to keep flow up in tank and still drops the pH no problem even when flow though the APS EF isnt that high


----------



## terry82517 (28 Jan 2018)

which unit do you use? the ef 1 or ef 2? do they not both have different size connectors?


----------



## Zeus. (28 Jan 2018)

I'm using twin EF2 filters as reactors and although it will take 18-25mm size hose the 12mm constriction is in the fitting that both adapters use. the smaller EF filter can use 14-16mm size hose so i would assume the fitting has an even smaller diameter than 12mm


----------



## terry82517 (28 Jan 2018)

Ah I see now, that's a shame that its steps down so small.

Would you think it would be possible to fit different 'fittings' to the canister i.e. 16/22 size to not restrict flow so much?
Maybe even replace with straight joints not elbow joints, surely this would help with flow too?


----------



## Zeus. (28 Jan 2018)

You could try but the lid is in two parts and don't think you could increase the diameter much. 

That's one of the reasons I did a bypass also.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Norman (31 Jan 2018)

I have recently added a APS EF2 as a reactor. So far all good, definitely an improvement.

I measured the flow rate before and after adding it and it appears to be the same, not at all affected even with the smaller diameter 45 degree connections. I was surprised, glad i don't need to add a pump.

One thing i have noticed is after the co2 has been on for a bit I can hear the water flowing in the EF2, a pocket of air or co2?? Does anyone get the same? It's connected after a sunsun filter with an up atomiser, in through the top of the EF2 out through the bottom. 

was thinking i might add some tubing inside to see if i can create more of a spinning motion/vortex.


----------



## Zeus. (31 Jan 2018)

Nick Norman said:


> I have recently added a APS EF2 as a reactor. So far all good, definitely an improvement.
> 
> I measured the flow rate before and after adding it and it appears to be the same, not at all affected even with the smaller diameter 45 degree connections. I was surprised, glad i don't need to add a pump.
> 
> ...


Get the air pockets in mine too, have the CO2 going off 2hrs before lights off and pH remains stable

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## willsy (6 Feb 2018)

terry82517 said:


> how are you getting on with this mate? does it continue to work well?
> 
> also is is that 16/22 pipe?  because i cant find the ef booster with that size connections.


I had problems with flow in the end so had to remove it from my setup. 

It was awesome while it did work though... Virtually no bubbles.

I'm in the process of setting up a new Aquascaper 900 and I plan to run a filter and another loop with a pump so I will have capacity to use it again!

Yes, it 16/22 hose that I'm using.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Will


----------



## ForestDave (25 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Yes it does dependant on your Filter output. Daveslaney put me on to the EF2 which he uses direct off his filter without an issue and reports good flow, I Did a bypass for my twin setup as the FX6 kicks out 3000L/h. I only have a trickle of water going though the reactors and got a 1.0pH drop in 49mins today. Still testing it and have some ideas to try but tank is CO2 bubble free esp with the JBL inline diffusers - Up inline atomisers need a lower flow rate to get them bubble free in the test/vids I did when I had twin EF2s in parallel with an eheim 3000+ got bubbles when pump on full flow not such problem with JBLs and the JBLs drop the pH faster too and higher tank capacity.


Hi Zeus. 
I'm about to get a FX6. Do you think I would you get away with one inline JBL CO2 diffuser and a bypass for a 200l tank please? I was opting for an FX6 rather than an FX4 as I thought the flow would drop to around 2500lph after going through an APS EF2, the filter media and the diffuser? Am I madly over flowing here and should I have opted for a FX4?? (Tank not set up yet). 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Nov 2020)

If its all inline (series) the max resistance will be the APS EF2 and it will be very noisy, So if you do a bypass and have valve you can adjust the flow going through inline diffuser and reactor to suit needs noise levels and amount of CO2 bubbles that get through reactor. Better to have too much output than not enough, very easy to make high filter output to low tank turnover, But if FX4 is cheaper to run. 



If going for lily pipes FX range is a PITA


----------



## Djoko Sauza (25 Nov 2020)

There is a see-through version of this pre-filter which allows you to see what's happening inside.


----------



## ForestDave (30 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> If its all inline (series) the max resistance will be the APS EF2 and it will be very noisy, So if you do a bypass and have valve you can adjust the flow going through inline diffuser and reactor to suit needs noise levels and amount of CO2 bubbles that get through reactor. Better to have too much output than not enough, very easy to make high filter output to low tank turnover, But if FX4 is cheaper to run.
> View attachment 156925
> If going for lily pipes FX range is a PITA


Thanks Zeus. Only just seen this. I have since found your videos as well. That's a hell of a set up you have there!


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Dec 2020)

I am interested in getting some of those transparant external filters to use in combo with inline atomizer. Not so much because I hate the mist in my tank. More that BBA seems to love higher flow mist areas.

I do have 16/22 filters and was wondering if anyone found an option yet, for an (transparant) external pre filter that has a 16/22 connection. So it doens't cut the flow as the one mentioned above that turns into 12mm diameter.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Dec 2020)

I was wondering if those EW 604 are a good fit for 16/22 filters. As in real 16mm diameter? So it doens't cut the flow extremely hard by making making the diameter more narrow than the 16/22 hoses of the filter.









						Transparent Aquarium 0.4/0.6/0.8m Fish Tank External Canister Filter Bucket  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Transparent Aquarium 0.4/0.6/0.8m Fish Tank External Canister Filter Bucket at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------

